# Max Richter's Recomposed: Vivaldi, The Four Seasons



## ClassicalCumulus (Jul 24, 2013)

I absolutely love this recomposition, and was wondering if anyone has listened to it as well. There are some pieces I actually like better than the original, but I'm kind of a sucker for post-minimalism. (Another question: is Max Richter a post-minimalist?) _Winter_ has always been my favorite. What's yours?

And for those of you who aren't aware:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The first time around, it left me unmoved. I didn't take it seriously and couldn't understand why something like _that_ would be on Deutsche Grammophon ;-)

After sampling the above video, I suppose I am motivated enough to have a more serious listen sometime.


----------



## ClassicalCumulus (Jul 24, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> The first time around, it left me unmoved. I didn't take it seriously and couldn't understand why something like _that_ would be on Deutsche Grammophon ;-)
> 
> After sampling the above video, I suppose I am motivated enough to have a more serious listen sometime.


I'm glad to hear you might give it another try. If anything, I think it's a really fun comparison activity, due to the identical formatting (opposed to Glass's _ The American Four Seasons_).


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

After Haydn, I'll give it a try. I guess I should think of it as a tribute rather than a ripoff.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> After Haydn, I'll give it a try. I guess I should think of it as a tribute rather than a ripoff.


I'll give it a trial also


----------



## ClassicalCumulus (Jul 24, 2013)

Great to hear! Will be curious as to what everyone thinks!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I still prefer Vivaldi's original intention. But it was a refreshing change to hear it played a different way.


----------

